# Faulty Rifle Sights for our Troops



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/722076

Is this a problem with all sights of this type or just eotech?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This is old news. This first became a recognized problem early last fall. Eotech already issued a recall/reimbursement to owners.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Eotech should be heavily fined for this and adminisTRAITORS punished for not letting Military know a problem has been ongoing for 9 years. If servicemen deaths have resulted from this, JAIL the SOB adminstraitors for for manslaughter. Do that and you can be sure it won't happen again.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> This is old news. This first became a recognized problem early last fall. Eotech already issued a recall/reimbursement to owners.


Evidently the problem was known by the manufacture from about 2008. It only became public consumer news this fall. But my basic question is does temperature affect all sights of this type in this matter of being 6 to 12 inches off at 100 yards, or is it only Eotech?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Evidently the problem was know by the manufacture from about 2008. It only became public consumer news this fall. But my basic question is does temperature affect all sights of this type in this matter of being 6 to 12 inches off at 100 yards, or is it only Eotech?


I do not know. Both times that I was in the sandbox I had an M16 with irons sights.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Evidently the problem was known by the manufacture from about 2008. It only became public consumer news this fall. But my basic question is does temperature affect all sights of this type in this matter of being 6 to 12 inches off at 100 yards, or is it only Eotech?


And that is why I love M1/M1As...........no recalls since 1939


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> And that is why I love M1/M1As...........no recalls since 1939


Was that when they did the gas system revamp?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Was that when they did the gas system revamp?


Sights


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Sights


Ok. I remember seeing a recent episode of American Rifleman in which they said that the M1 gas system was changed some time around 1940 or so. Went from a gas trap system at the end of the barrel to the current system. I guess finding an M1 with the original gas trap is akin to finding a unicorn.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Ok. I remember seeing a recent episode of American Rifleman in which they said that the M1 gas system was changed some time around 1940 or so. Went from a gas trap system at the end of the barrel to the current system. I guess finding an M1 with the original gas trap is akin to finding a unicorn.


SA didn't take very long to correct things back then.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

EOTECH honored their word, I sent my sight back to them (after it went back twice for service) and they mailed me a check for $465. I can't argue that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We used M68's AIMPOINT and the ACOG had no issues.


----------

